# Dog Attack



## Nevillizer (Apr 27, 2010)

So yesterday my neighbors dogs (both Chows) decided that they would force their way into my back yard. My wife and 19 month old daughter were working/playing in the garden when they looked up to see these two dog barreling from the back of th fence line. Papi, my daughters small dog ferociously charged them (he weighs less than 5 lbs). The two chows pounced on him. My wife and daughter retreated inside my other dog, Duke's kennel (115 lbs red bone hound) Duke promptly cleared the five foot fence and went to the rescue. Wife called 911. By the time the police showed Duke had persuaded the chows that they should leave. Duke then stayed their by the lifeless body of our small Papillon dog. I rushed home to a hysterical wife and scared little girl. I took Papi to the emergency animal vet but he succumbed to his injuries & shock about 5:20 pm. When I returned home, I stopped by the PD and spoke with the officer who said "well, its mostly a civil matter." I requested to see a copy of the penal code and then showed him where Texas Law Prohibits the harboring of any vicious animal without license or permit. He said e would speak to the Chief on the matter.

When I got home, I retrieved my 12 gauge loaded it with OOO buck shot. I went to the place in the fence where they pushed under it. Both Chows charged the fence and as they attempted to make their way under I shot them both. When my neighbor came outback and saw what had happened he looked very surprised. When the police showed up I explained to them what had happened. I showed them where the dogs were, one was halfway under the fence. They proceeded to write me a ticket for discharging a firearm in the city limits. 

When their police chief showed up he promptly took the ticket and ripped it up and told me not to worry about it. He then went over to my neighbor wrote him two tickets for dogs at large, two for no proof of vaccination, and even wrote him one for his grass for being too tall.

I took no joy or gratification in killing this mans dogs. My wife was very upset as she had to witness these two dogs attack Papi and that she couldn't save him. I didn't sleep a wink last night cause all I thought of is what if Papi wasn't there to distract them. This morning at 6:30 when Kinsley got up it was the same morning ritual. "Momma, bite? Dada." Then she walked through the house saying "Papi" as she searched for her dog. We all will miss this tiny dog who had a heart of a lion.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 27, 2010)

My condolences for the loss of your family pet and I'm sorry that your child had to witness it.

If you are ever in KY, I want to personally buy you a beverage of your choice. It's high time people started standing up for what is right and you have my highest respect for doing what you did. I have 4 large dogs nextdoor and one across the street that may meet a similar fate one of these days. All of their owners have been warned after previous incidents so they can't say that they did not know that it was coming if it happens. I will not let someone else's ignorance and lack of respect threaten my family again.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks quack, I appreciate it.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 27, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss. Those little dogs are so easy to get attached to. I would have done the same thing in your shoes, ticket or no ticket. Im just glad that your family is safe. God Bless.


----------



## perchin (Apr 27, 2010)

I have also had a similar senario about 8 years ago, My condolences.... words won't make you feel better, but the fond and good memories of Papi will later bring you comfort.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

> If you are ever in KY, I want to personally buy you a beverage of your choice. It's high time people started standing up for what is right and you have my highest respect for doing what you did



x2 brother


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 27, 2010)

Chows almost as dangerous a pit bulls.


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your little buddy died, but he did his duty and protected who he loved. He sacrificed himself to save your baby girl and wife. He's a HERO in my book! I know its hard, with him not being there. My family dog, passed away a few years ago. I'm glad you popped those Chows, I might have let them get further in the yard though.. =D> =D> 

As Quaker stated, I'll buy you a round anytime. Look me up if you ever head to Huntington, WV.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, Sorry to hear abut the loss of the dog. Better the dog than your daughter or wife.

I would of used the Gauge also.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 27, 2010)

My sincerest condolences on your lost. Papi was a eal hero and will be terribly missed. 

You did the right thing though. Just wish I could have been there with a second shotgun. Glad the police chief had some common sense.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 27, 2010)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 27, 2010)

What a tragic story. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 27, 2010)

[-o< [-o< [-o< for your little hero...I am sure he will be getting a hero's welcom in doggy heaven...and try to remeber that he is no longer suffering from his ordeal.....my other favorite website (www.lake-link.com) has an entire forum dedicated to loosing a pet..."One Less Dog In The House Tonight"...mostly dealing with pet death due to age or illness...your story would go down in history as the most remarkable story ever....

You are lucky to be living in Texas...I live in S.E. Wisconsin and if I would have done what you did (the RIGHT thing to do)...it would have probably ended up in me going to jail.....Wow...what a screwed up legal system (in Wisconsin)....

Also.... =D> =D> =D> to your other dog that save your wife and daughter...He also has a heros welcome waiting for him in puppy heaven....


----------



## gunny146 (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad to hear your wife and child were spared through the actions of your Papi. Those little dogs do have the heart of lion when it comes to protecting their family. Sorry the little guy was lost.


----------



## hossthehermit (Apr 27, 2010)

Sincerest condolences from my family to yours.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 27, 2010)

RIP Papi - Nothing but big bones for you.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your pap. I can't imagine seeing something like that happen in my own yard. 
Also, props to your police chief for using common sense and ripping up that ticket. In my town, I probably would have been hauled off to jail for defending my family like you did (not that I would ever think twice about doing the exact same thing)


----------



## russ010 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry for the loss in the family..

And you did right by taking action into your own hands - too many people don't have a backbone these days and are scared to death of a lawsuit -- I'll take my family over a lawsuit any day =D> 

ON the other hand - the owner would probably be hurtin a little right now too... I'm not so nice when it comes to stuff like this


----------



## KMixson (Apr 27, 2010)

RIP Papi. He was willing to give his life for his owner. That was one brave little dog. Some of those dogs are very protective of their owner in that sense. Good thing in this case. It could have been a lot worse.
I am glad the chief had some common sense in the matter. It is a good thing you knew a little about the law and your rights also. At least you will not have to worry about those particular dogs attacking your family again. Keep watch for for your neighbor to possess more dogs in the future.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My wife tells me that our daughter has been looking for Papi all day.


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish you and your family the best while going through this hard time; it's too bad and I sincerely hope your daughter and wife can get over the shock of the situation. Sounds like you handled it the right way, no one can blame you since it was obvious the dogs were coming back for more.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Apr 27, 2010)

Perhaps, when the time is right another puppy might help your daughter through this... God bless you and your family for having to indure such pain....


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, and good job takin' care of the neighbor's dogs.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you got the issue taken care of. Some of y'all may remember a post of mine a few years back where my dad was near fatally wounded by a pit bull/cur. Unfortunately, being at work, no one around had arms with them, so he couldn't deal with the dog at that time. I don't remember if I had posted these details or not, but that wasn't that dog's first attack (first time _was_ a younger child), and the dog wasn't put down. After waiting 14 days to make sure it wasn't rabid, it was up to the owner as to what to do with it. The 18 yr. old who had it was fine with getting rid of it, but his mother didn't want that, and she ended up keeping the dog. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6161&hilit=dog+cur

Years back, when I was a lot younger, and still living out in the country, we lost a German Shephard and a Beagle to a pack of vicious dogs (6) owned by a fella down the road. I'm fairly certain we weren't the only ones who had filed reports on these dogs many times before. When they showed back up, my mother and 2 yr. old sister happened to be outside, and they managed to make it inside, along with the lab and dachshund (both of which were mostly inside dogs, whereas the shepard and beagle predominately stayed outside). After that, the dogs and the owner disappeared. Apparently vicious dogs weren't the only illegal act by that owner. 


I'm about as big of a dog person as anybody, and come from a family that has been dog people for years (currently have 4, have had as many as 6 at a time), so I can't really blame the dogs, as they are bred to just be stupid dogs that get tunnel vision and go into attack mode. However, how on earth can an owner justify breeding this, then attempting to keep it in a domestic society? And the laws are too freakin' lapse. 2 attacks by the above pit bull, in the big city of Atlanta, nonetheless, and it still gets to be set free. 

I really feel for you here. A very miserable feeling. I'm just glad you managed to get those dogs before they got to someone else too.


----------



## switchback (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Glad your family is safe. Glad you took care of the situation. 

A few years back our rental neighbors next door had a pit mix. He came at me in the front yard one day and I tried to throw something at him and missed and he took off. I called the pound but they never did anything. Then he got in my back yard. Over my 6 foot wooden fence. He eventually got back over. I should have taken care of him then. I called the pound again and nothing. I told my girlfriend that they'll do something when it bites a kid but it'll be to late then. Sure enough it bite a kid a little while later. The people next door didn't care about crap. 

Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow what an awful story. Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm glad to hear you took care of the situation. I know you hate to have to do something like that, but it was the right thing to do. Around here I'd be in jail. Around here those dogs would be alive and the owner might have been fined $25.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 28, 2010)

my condolances.


----------



## Brine (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Nev, and glad to hear your wife and daughter went unharmed.


----------



## poolie (Apr 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss Nev. I'm a dog person through and through and I know the house will be empty without your buddy Papi.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss, and very grateful that your little one and wife weren't hurt.


----------



## wasilvers (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like the Govener of Texas (Rick Perry) would have your back...

https://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100427/ap_on_re_us/us_governor_shoots_coyote

_AUSTIN, Texas – Pistol-packing Texas Gov. Rick Perry has a message for wily coyotes out there: Don't mess with my dog.
Perry told The Associated Press on Tuesday he needed just one shot from the laser-sighted pistol he sometimes carries while jogging to take down a coyote that menaced his puppy during a February run near Austin.
Perry said he will carry his .380 Ruger — loaded with hollow-point bullets — when jogging on trails because he is afraid of snakes. He'd also seen coyotes in the undeveloped area.
When one came out of the brush toward his daughter's Labrador retriever, Perry charged.
"Don't attack my dog or you might get shot ... if you're a coyote," he said Tuesday.
Perry, a Republican running for a third full term against Democrat Bill White, is living in a private house in a hilly area southwest of downtown Austin while the Governor's Mansion is being repaired after a 2008 fire. A concealed handgun permit holder, Perry carries the pistol in a belt.
"I knew there were a lot of predators out there. You'll hear a pack of coyotes. People are losing small cats and dogs all the time out there in that community," Perry said.
"They're very wily creatures."
On this particular morning, Perry said, he was jogging without his security detail shortly after sunrise.
"I'm enjoying the run when something catches my eye and it's this coyote. I know he knows I'm there. He never looks at me, he is laser-locked on that dog," Perry said.
"I holler and the coyote stopped. I holler again. By this time I had taken my weapon out and charged it. It is now staring dead at me. Either me or the dog are in imminent danger. I did the appropriate thing and sent it to where coyotes go," he said.
Perry said the laser-pointer helped make a quick, clean kill.
"It was not in a lot of pain," he said. "It pretty much went down at that particular juncture."
Texas state law allows people to shoot coyotes that are threatening livestock or domestic animals. The dog was unharmed, Perry said.
Perry's security detail was not required to file a report about the governor discharging a weapon, said Department of Public Safety spokeswoman Tela Mange.
"People shoot coyotes all the time, snakes all the time," Mange said. "We don't write reports."
The governor left the coyote where it fell.
"He became mulch," Perry said.
_


----------



## dougdad (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess the good lord gave the little guy his gusto for a reason, he is a hero for sure, my condolences man. I would have done the same thing too!

Some day your little girl will understand the danger she was in and see the true meaning of the courage he had to protect her and mom. Those are the ones we remember the most!


----------



## minicuda (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. You did the right thing. We had a vicious pitbull next door that used to charge our fence when the kids were out back. One day he jump the fence on the other side opposite my yard and attacked a kid. The dog is dead and the neighbors have been forced to put their house up for sale to pay the settlement that was awarded to the family of the child that was bit. I wanted to shoot that dog many times. Papi is a hero and so are you well done.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Me and my family appreciate all the comments.


----------

